# Can a bullet washed in a washing machine be safe to use ???



## Inthegarge (Nov 3, 2010)

My Grandson asked this after his mother found "his bullet" in the washer with hunting clothes.... What say ye ??? Ok to shoot or NO !!    Thx RW


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 3, 2010)

If it's a bullet,then, no it won't shoot, unless you load it into a cartridge.If it's a cartridge you washed,probably,but I'd save it for the range,get an unwashed one for hunting.


----------



## germag (Nov 3, 2010)

I've run them through the washing machine and they worked just fine.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 3, 2010)

Why use it! 

Throw it away and get another one!


----------



## germag (Nov 3, 2010)

Just to see if it will work.

I guess I should clarify....the ones I washed and fired were a handful of .22 LR.


----------



## miles58 (Nov 3, 2010)

Shake it and see if the powder is loose!  If it's loose you're good to go.  My wife ran three .223 rounds through the washer and they worked fine.

Dave


----------



## Dub (Nov 3, 2010)

I've been noticing some manufacturers, like Federal, using a primer pocket sealer on their cartridges.  

Mighty nice of them as we are going to have them in all sorts of humidty and temp changes.


----------



## jackdaniels (Nov 3, 2010)

Throw it away on the range.Never put your prewashed shells in the garbage disposal !!       JD


----------



## kaotiktribe (Nov 3, 2010)

Ive done this after taking carry ammo out of a pistol at the range and throwing it in my pocket.

I set those sepcific rounds aside and did end up using them with no issue.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 3, 2010)

Dub said:


> I've been noticing some manufacturers, like Federal, using a primer pocket sealer on their cartridges.
> 
> Mighty nice of them as we are going to have them in all sorts of humidty and temp changes.



is that what that little blue speck is around the primer on Federal ammo?


----------



## cmshoot (Nov 4, 2010)

I've seen a US Marine Corps-issued 9mm round swallowed whole, recovered later, and fired successfully.

In the words of Forrest Gump, "And that's all I have to say about that."


----------



## miles58 (Nov 4, 2010)

cmshoot said:


> I've seen a US Marine Corps-issued 9mm round swallowed whole, recovered later, and fired successfully.
> 
> In the words of Forrest Gump, "And that's all I have to say about that."



Someone had to desperately short on ammo to account for that.  Or maybe a someone slipped past the minimum IQ sore on the way into USMC.  Gives a whole 'nother dimension to coated bullets.

Dave


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 4, 2010)

on the off change that this bullet would be in the chamber when the "lifetime" opportunity presents itself, i wouldn't chance it.

as someone else noted... it would be ok for range fodder, just to see if it would work, but that's about all i'd use it for.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 4, 2010)

It's not dangerous to shoot.  Worse consequence would be a misfire, so the answer to question asked, is yes, it's safe to shoot.

Like others, I wouldn't rely on it for a critical situation.

That said, I've used shotshells that have been in worse conditions than any washing machine.  Switching from brass to steel on the  hulls has made that a lot harder to do.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Nov 4, 2010)

I guess you could call it a clean shot!!


----------



## jlpiersonfr (Nov 4, 2010)

cmshoot said:


> I've seen a US Marine Corps-issued 9mm round swallowed whole, recovered later, and fired successfully.
> 
> In the words of Forrest Gump, "And that's all I have to say about that."



God bless my Corps!  The round will be fine.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Nov 8, 2010)

My only worry would be if the bullet was pushed deeper into the shell, if so you could really hurt something.


But if measured fine i would let her fly.


----------



## LawnStalker (Nov 8, 2010)

Another possible issue could crop up if the bullet was torqued out of alignment by the basket and clothes but not likely if it was properly put together the first time.

Depending on how severe the misalignment might misfeed to catch in the freebore and produce a slight pressure spike when fired.
I'd expect that if the baskets drain holes were less than say 3/4 the caliber or the bullet have with a blunt point (like typical centerfire pistol or tube feed rifle ammo) not to have an issue with this at all. 

What round was it?

Depending on brand of detergent the case or bullet might start to develop corrossion that could cause a fail to eject if given the chance.

Likely safe but reliable who knows...


----------



## bml (Nov 9, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot it, but that's just me. For the few cents one round of ammo cost, why risk a squib load that may become lodged in the barrel?? Chances of that happening are small, but it could be a costly mistake.


----------

